# Travel Advertising > Restaurant >  windsor castle - eating

## sansastark

going this mornig...are there inexpensive options for lunch in or outside of the castle? are you allowed to leave the castle and then reernter if you leave for lunch? thanks in advance

----------


## ankita1234

The Windsor Castle we have food to suit any social occasion. We change our menu daily to make sure you're getting the freshest ingredients.

----------


## davidsmith36

It follows that if we are an independent visitor during the summer months, a good strategy is to visit just like the other attractions of Windsor & Eton during the morning and visit the castle after lunch. Visitor numbers are also much higher at weekends than during the week.

----------


## Certvalue

I am looking for the best Restaurants in bangalore but i am not getting can you please suggest me what are the best restaurants in the bangalore.

----------


## JimmieAllman

Great place) i was there once and I really liked it)

----------


## Sam Ian

thanks for sharing.

----------


## Sam Ian

I really like your content.

----------


## pukaka

A really excellent site; I enjoy the way you provide information in an open and entertag manner; I learned a lot from my blog. quordle

----------

